# Cichlid tank lighting Photo examples



## fancy diver

Please post pictures of your tank W/ descriptions of the lighting schemes that you employ. Maybe tell us how you may have come to your final decision regarding lighting.I think it would be an amazing help to all the people (myself included) who post cichlid tank lighting questions. The more posts/ the better for a better understanding of cichlid aquarium lighting. Please post even if you have the most basic of lighting schemes, any examples would be awesome.


----------



## Renthorin

My lighting falls into the "very basic" category.

I have two Aqua-glo and two Power-glo bulbs. One of each in both 36" lights.

I did not mix the two types on purpose. I went to replace one that burned out and could not recall which I had so I bought one of each intending to take back the one I didn't like. Another bulb died pretty quickly after that before I had a chance to return.

I honestly don't know which one is nicer but what I do know is the "Sun-glo" bulbs are terrible and gave my tank a yellow "daylight" look....bleh....

here is the tank with the 4 bulbs:










Will


----------



## fancy diver

Thanks ren. The tank looks awesome, and I appreciate the visual help. I hope more people post pics to make this a great long post.


----------



## zinn250

I use an Odyssea 48" Dual setup...one 12000k bulb and 1 blue actinic. They "say" it should bring out the color of the fish. As I've yet to add my cichlids, I can't vouch whether that will work or not lol!

Then at night, I use a blue LED light bar that's submersible, for moonlight effect.

Here's my tank: Ignore the goldfish lol still cycling


----------



## phillyb

Here is mine, basic setup. I replaced the cover with one 48 inch hood, it has a marineland 'daylight' bulb - I have no idea what the K range is on it. I tried a couple of bulbs from Lowes, I want to say 5k and 6.5k, both were not bright at all. I think mine is just bright because its new lol.



















Flash and no flash with tripod and extremely slow shutter.


----------



## cichlidfeesh

On the left is the All Glass Aquarium T8 8000k bulb, on the right side is the Aqua Rays from GE 10000k T8. they look exactly the same. both 18''. I'd go with the Aqua rays from GE since its 6 dollars from walmart


----------



## JALOOS

Renthorin said:


> My lighting falls into the "very basic" category.


I like nice subtle, not too dark not too bright and best of all cheap. Got my vote there.


----------

